# She couldn't have known!



## crittergetter (Feb 14, 2005)

That's not mange, that's where the HSUS shaved her and sterilized her!!


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

skinner 2,
great story and congrats on the yote! where did you get you decoy from? it looks pretty sweet. i want one!!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

BVW said:


> Hum.... Skinner i think action may have a little spare time on his hands latetly.
> See you guys where i see ya
> Congrats again Skinner & Yeller.
> BVW


Little me thinks a lot of time LOL.

Fish their custom made. 

Skinner


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

That is a great story Skinner.:16suspect 
Glad I took the time to write it!LOL:lol: 
Plagiarism is a serious offense. Your punishment shall be: You must watch me shoot 5 more coyotes while you sit helplessly by with no gun. Nothing for you but calls to blow while I mercilessly pummel coyote after coyote with the 204!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Yellerdog said:


> That is a great story Skinner.:16suspect
> Glad I took the time to write it!LOL:lol:
> Plagiarism is a serious offense. Your punishment shall be: You must watch me shoot 5 more coyotes while you sit helplessly by with no gun. Nothing for you but calls to blow while I mercilessly pummel coyote after coyote with the 204!:lol: :lol:


I changed some so it's not plagiarism:gaga: . What to punish me I don't have to carry a gun. Heck I don't shoot now so what the big deal LOL:lol: 

Like I said before As long as they end up dead I don't care who shoots lol.

Skinner


----------



## huntmaster69 (Dec 14, 2005)

Lee
don't you already shoot all the coyotes when you and skinner go out !


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

> Lee
> don't you already shoot all the coyotes when you and skinner go out !


Yes, that is the way it ussually is and that's the beauty of it.:lol:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

huntmaster69 said:


> Lee
> don't you already shoot all the coyotes when you and skinner go out !


The hunting spots are yellerdogs. If I don't let him shoot then he won't take me anymore. When he takes rookies out they either miss or don't shoot.

Me I like to call so as long as they end up dead I don't care and this way I don't have to carry the stinking things out.

Skinner


----------

